# Some Talk About the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 12, 2015)

```
There hasn’t been a lot of chatter about the EOS-1D X Mark II, which tells us the camera probably isn’t what’s coming on the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/07/canon-announcements-coming-august-14-2015/">rumored DSLR announcement on August 14, 2015</a>. If it is, I definitely expect to see some teasers from Canon in the coming week or so. For now, we’re betting on some kind of an SL1 replacement if the announcement date rumor is true.</p>
<p>We’re told that the all new autofocus system in the EOS-1D X Mark II will have considerably more AF points than the 61 in the current camera. Most of the points will be crosstype, though the exact AF point number wasn’t known. The viewfinder will also feature some new technology to “handle all the additional points”. It’s also likely we’ll see the return of the solid red AF point when in AI Servo mode.</p>
<p>We’re also told that there are test cameras with OLED displays, but whether or not that makes it to a production camera is unknown. We also don’t know if the OLED test screens are for the top display, or main LCD, or both.</p>
<p>Ergonomics aren’t going to change all that much, but there will be “further button customization options”.</p>
```


----------



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> .....It’s also likely we’ll see the return of the solid red AF point when in AI Servo mode....


Well wouldn't this be a welcome return to form! Also the 5D4 please.

-pw


----------



## ecka (Jul 12, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Oh I'd love to see a Canon EOS 150D with the new sensor tech. Would be a great backup camera for me.
> 
> Edit: really hope for a tilting screen btw. The 550D (?) was the last one without an articulated screen, so I think there's a chance that the same happens to the SL/100D product line. It's about time and I'd pay 100€ + for such a feature.



I'd expect SL2/150D being even smaller than SL1/100D, definitely not gaining extra weight and bulk by adding a tilting screen.


----------



## sanj (Jul 12, 2015)

Focus improvements are exciting indeed. Am hoping for sensor improvements as well. Cant wait. Bring it on!


----------



## GuyF (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't imagine what benefit there is to have an OLED top screen unless they simply want to squeeze more info onto the display. A larger OLED on the rear would be very nice. That and more AF points with wider coverage and faster focusing (improved battery tech to supply higher voltage?) would get me to buy one. Oh, and let's not forget the quieter "silent shutter" from the 5D3!

Cash waiting!!!


----------



## jcarapet (Jul 12, 2015)

Top OLED means customizable display menu to me. Seems somewhat frivolous, but an intriguing option. Hopefully they are going to push the bar forward in several ways with this.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 12, 2015)

ecka said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I'd love to see a Canon EOS 150D with the new sensor tech. Would be a great backup camera for me.
> ...



OLED displays can be produced thin (no light distribution layer for background light) and flexible
- a lot of potential for a very thin but rugged enough tiltable screen. And the lifetime of OLED displays might
be good enough for a consumer camera.


----------



## keriboi (Jul 12, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2015/07/12/a-sports-shooter-shoots-shooters-shooting-sports/

7th photo down is a prototype


----------



## RGF (Jul 12, 2015)

keriboi said:


> http://petapixel.com/2015/07/12/a-sports-shooter-shoots-shooters-shooting-sports/
> 
> 7th photo down is a prototype



Guy with camera appears in a few additional images. Thanks


----------



## rs (Jul 12, 2015)

RGF said:


> keriboi said:
> 
> 
> > http://petapixel.com/2015/07/12/a-sports-shooter-shoots-shooters-shooting-sports/
> ...



Looks 100% like a 1D X with tape over the labels.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 12, 2015)

keriboi said:


> http://petapixel.com/2015/07/12/a-sports-shooter-shoots-shooters-shooting-sports/
> 
> 7th photo down is a prototype



are you sure?

why would be bother covering Canon on the hump when it's on his strap and the lenses have red rings and give it away?

he just seems like one of those guys who tapes for no good reason or one who sometimes mounts it behind the basket and doesn't want Canon on the hump reflecting light in a bad way


----------



## raptor3x (Jul 12, 2015)

rs said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > keriboi said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 13, 2015)

But isn't the 1DX already more than capable for focusing? I mean what's the point? 

Rather improve it more significantly in other areas.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2015)

I would not expect a oled for a top display, they are lit continuously, and therefore draw power continuously. That would be a issue. It might be possible to have a klutzy workaround, but why bother.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 13, 2015)

I hope they can try to make an AF system work for BIF at f8. I can do a lot with the center point, yes, but if wildlife is your main argument for f8 AF use then there should at least be a small spread of them.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 13, 2015)

Why are none of them using the DxO #1 rated Sports camera? :


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 13, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> But isn't the 1DX already more than capable for focusing? I mean what's the point?
> 
> Rather improve it more significantly in other areas.



Yes it is, but there are still areas of improvement needed even within its autofocussing. I am glad to see they are addressing this.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I would not expect a oled for a top display, they are lit continuously, and therefore draw power continuously. That would be a issue. It might be possible to have a klutzy workaround, but why bother.



When taking stills, battery life is not much of an issue on the 1D X, so perhaps an OLED would work, though am unsure of the benefits (and its full weather capabilities). 

Looking forward to it whenever it comes out.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 13, 2015)

Wouldn't e-ink be a better solution for the top display than OLED? I mean, you probably don't need OLED's colours on the top anyhow and I suppose e-ink display drains even less battery than OLED?

However OLED for back screen sounds like a logical step forward.


----------



## ecka (Jul 13, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...



That's not the point. 100D is the first of the "world's smallest DSLR" series and possibly the last one, because making the next model suggests that it should be even smaller. I don't mind bigger size, and if I'd want an articulating LCD, I would get 750D/760D or an EOS M3 instead. What you're asking for is basically making a smaller 750D - with smaller grip, smaller battery and compromised controls - which makes little sense to me.


----------



## brianftpc (Jul 13, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> But isn't the 1DX already more than capable for focusing? I mean what's the point?
> 
> Rather improve it more significantly in other areas.



If there is anything Im not happy about with my 1Dx other than clean HDMI out and continuous video autofocus its its autofocusing ability. So often I have hit focus dead on my target in basketball games, baseball games and this weekend a rodeo. The red square is dead on what I was shooting at.......yet the crowd is in focus. Thats unacceptable and it happens 20+% of the time. I have had it sent in for the recall and it still does it. The camera costs too much money to do this. Im not the only person who has complained about this bc others that have owned or used one ask me about it as well.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 13, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> Top OLED means customizable display menu to me. Seems somewhat frivolous, but an intriguing option. Hopefully they are going to push the bar forward in several ways with this.



Interesting thought. They should actually give us free customization on both screens. Most people would be happy with default screens, but some people would benefit from customization.

Ideas:
-after taking picture, 100% zoom on the focal point shown on main screen
-histogram/clipping shown on top screen
-full screen histogram on main screen, or each color

Anything else?


----------



## kaffikopp (Jul 16, 2015)

Just noticed this on one of the tutorial pages on the Reikan Focal software site (note there's no grip on the camera):







(from here)

Thoughts?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 16, 2015)

kaffikopp said:


> Just noticed this on one of the tutorial pages on the Reikan Focal software site (note there's no grip on the camera):



Pretty sure that focal can't see the actual camera, and for models which it doesn't have photo, it'll just use certain default one.

I'd say 99.95% sure 1dx2 will be similar form factor as all 1d series bodies.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 16, 2015)

ecka said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



What I want is a 1Dx in the form factor of the SL1, with a fully articulating screen.
I don't see how someone wanting something as simple as all the features of the 750D in a compact form is hard to understand.

If nothing else I like separating the screen from the body because it helps reduce the amount of heat generated inside.


----------



## Warrenl (Jul 16, 2015)

A few things I would like

A red focus indicator for AI servo (Already mentioned?)
Back lit buttons option, a la Nikon D4
Improved High ISO and DR - Improved high ISO priority
Improvement to focussing consistency, although I am happy with my 2 1Dx's


----------



## tpatana (Jul 16, 2015)

Warrenl said:


> Back lit buttons option, a la Nikon D4



Not sure if Nikon people would need the white stick and sunglasses also, but with my Canon I can do most functions in near pitch black without too much trouble.


----------



## Trevor Dennis (Jul 25, 2015)

OK, although I call by CR now and again, I have just this minute registered for the forums, and I knew nothing about a rumoured 1DX MK2 or any announcements on 14th August. I called by today because I am fed up with feeling disadvantaged when shooting in low light. 

I own the very first 1DsMK3 sold by Photo & Video in New Zealand's South Island, and it will be eight years old this coming November. I also own a 1DMK4, but the 1Ds3 is my preferred camera, although the 1D4 beats it for high ISO and follow focus — I suspect my 1Ds3 has similar follow focus performance to the original infamous 1DMK3, as in bloody awful! Every year I think this is the year we will see a replacement for the 1DsMK3, but it never happens. I don't shoot sport, and my work is mainly commercial, so I skipped the 1DX. 

So is there any chance a new 1DXMK2 will have a high sensor pixel count? Plus all the improvements in high ISO, and AF etc we would expect? Because I am getting fed up with waiting, and it wouldn't take much for me to sell up everything and move to Nikon or Sony.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 25, 2015)

Trevor Dennis said:


> OK, although I call by CR now and again, I have just this minute registered for the forums, and I knew nothing about a rumoured 1DX MK2 or any announcements on 14th August. I called by today because I am fed up with feeling disadvantaged when shooting in low light.
> 
> I own the very first 1DsMK3 sold by Photo & Video in New Zealand's South Island, and it will be eight years old this coming November. I also own a 1DMK4, but the 1Ds3 is my preferred camera, although the 1D4 beats it for high ISO and follow focus — I suspect my 1Ds3 has similar follow focus performance to the original infamous 1DMK3, as in bloody awful! Every year I think this is the year we will see a replacement for the 1DsMK3, but it never happens. I don't shoot sport, and my work is mainly commercial, so I skipped the 1DX.
> 
> So is there any chance a new 1DXMK2 will have a high sensor pixel count? Plus all the improvements in high ISO, and AF etc we would expect? Because I am getting fed up with waiting, and it wouldn't take much for me to sell up everything and move to Nikon or Sony.


5DIII? 5Ds if you for some reason need really much mpixels? I don't think there will be any 1Ds's or plain 1DMarksomething, AFAIK those lines (1Ds and 1D) where put together with 1Dx.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 25, 2015)

Trevor Dennis said:


> OK, although I call by CR now and again, I have just this minute registered for the forums, and I knew nothing about a rumoured 1DX MK2 or any announcements on 14th August. I called by today because I am fed up with feeling disadvantaged when shooting in low light.
> 
> I own the very first 1DsMK3 sold by Photo & Video in New Zealand's South Island, and it will be eight years old this coming November. I also own a 1DMK4, but the 1Ds3 is my preferred camera, although the 1D4 beats it for high ISO and follow focus — I suspect my 1Ds3 has similar follow focus performance to the original infamous 1DMK3, as in bloody awful! Every year I think this is the year we will see a replacement for the 1DsMK3, but it never happens. I don't shoot sport, and my work is mainly commercial, so I skipped the 1DX.
> 
> So is there any chance a new 1DXMK2 will have a high sensor pixel count? Plus all the improvements in high ISO, and AF etc we would expect? Because I am getting fed up with waiting, and it wouldn't take much for me to sell up everything and move to Nikon or Sony.


Hi Trevor welcome to CR, I've checked out your Flickr account and agree with proscribo. The 5Ds is probably a great option for you to consider given the types of images you are shooting. The colour performance is good, is resolution excellent and the tracking capability in AI servo is good. I think it ticks all the boxes in terms of what you may need unless you really like the larger 1D form-factor (and the better battery life)

What lenses do you prefer using?


----------

